
NoSQL: Comparing the Different Solutions - woan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/11/nosql-comparison.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29#
======
jmspring
From the article -- 'No one solution is necessarily "better" overall.' No
truer words are there to live by.

Having an interest in Location based stuff recently, I started looking at
assorted NoSQL solutions. GeoCouch and Mongo are at the top of the list,
having gotten the most recent attention. But one list I ran across had many
options that I had not heard of, it is a serious maze and can suck up a lot of
time.

My plan is to start with the obvious two that came up (CouchDb and Mongo)
because they are well known. If either meet my needs, I am done. If there are
limits that are hard to work around, then I will widen the search and look at
other options.

There are a lot of options out there, try determining your major use case/need
and filtering based on that. Then expand the search if you are not meeting
your needs.

